
The iPhone 5 concept Apple would love to make - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/the-iphone-5-concept-apple-would-love-to-make-20120621/
======
enraged_camel
Maybe I'm missing something, but I'm having trouble envisioning why a
transparent phone would be useful. It would certainly be "cool", but that's
really about it.

The keyboard projection part of the video game me an idea though: it would be
really awesome if the iPhones could have built-in miniature projectors. That
way, whenever you wanted to show something on your phone to a group of people,
you could simply project the screen to the nearest wall or floor. It would
have a real use case and make content more shareable.

